# New Motor Trade Insurance Market



## KeepUp (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Quick question, a company I work for are bringing a new A rated insurance product specifically for cosmetic motor traders, which will no doubt appeal to a number of your guys. 

So when it comes to motor trade insurance, is the industry in need of more specialist choice? 

I would also be interested to know your experiences, difficulties when it comes to purchasing trade insurance? Do certain policy limits restrict you in anyway?


Thanks for your time in advance. KeepUp


----------

